# Goat with dry skin patches



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 10, 2013)

My Nigerian dwarf doe has VERY dry itchy skin around the edges her tail where the hair meets the bare skin on the underside. She chews on it a lot. She had this condition earlier this year but it seems to have gotten much worse since she kidded in October.

She has free choice loose Manna Pro minerals. Plenty of Hay and water at all times, and gets Purina goat chow at milking time.

I gave her Selenium/E Gel two weeks before kidding. 

From what I have been reading the dry skin may be caused by copper or selenium deficiency.

Should I give her more Selenium Gel? Is there a danger to that?

Should I apply a topical treatment to the dry area? She does bite at it so it would have to be something safe for her to ingest.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

Or maybe mites?


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I dont know if this will be of any help but this past summer I went to look at a pygmy doe. After the long travel, I really didnt think she looked real healthy but didnt have the heart to leave her there. After bringing her home and really looking her over she had really dry scaley patches all over her and her hair was so thin it was pathetic. I really thought I had been taken for sure.
I wormed her ASAP, gave her Sellinium two times ( human form)  and also gave her some yogut for about a week.  Finally I thought I would try some livestock dusting powder from a local coop.  I dusted her back and sides but stayed away from faces as much as possible.  Within a couple of weeks we started seeing some major improvements and now she is one of the best looking does I own.   And she just gave me 2 little baby girls on the first.  Sometimes it is just a process of elimination to me!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't worm her without knowing if she needs it via a fecal exam.  Selenium toxicity is a possibility too and I'd be careful about giving her too much, plus I don't think she is having a deficiency issue because the area is so localized and it sounds like something is irritating her specifically right there, like mites.  Smother the area with Vaseline for now, which is safe if she ingest it from biting and will help to smother mites if that is the issue.  Check her all over to see if she looks like she has any other itchy spots or even flaky skin (which can also be a sign of mites, not just deficiency).


----------

